
Fred Wilson: Patience pays for founders - pg
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/02/patience.html
======
python_kiss
Patience pays for VCs too. It was my understanding that many quick sell outs
were a result of VC pressure. MySpace former ceo, for example, filed a lawsuit
against its investors (VantagePoint) for pressuring them into sell out for a
quick $580 million. VCs are much like shareholders in corporations; they often
vote for a buyout or merger if a corporate raider, like Carl Icahn, promises
quick short term dividents. The way I see it, a founder is more likely to
stick to their company than an investor whose only interest is cash.

------
Alex3917
completely off topic, but here are Fred Wilson's top CD picks for 2006:

http://www.squidoo.com/fredsmusic/

(If you read his blog, you know that it's half music and half venture capital
stuff)

